# Do you ever relax in class?



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

When something funny happens in class, or there's a really casual conversation going on, does your anxiety subside for a while? I find I feel more comfortable when there isn't any awkward silence or pure seriousness going on. I also feel less anxious when speaking to someone who is really chill and totally not awkward. It's like a cue to me that I can be myself.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea when there's a guest speaker or the teacher shows us a movie my mind kinda goes into cruise control.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Yea when there's a guest speaker or the teacher shows us a movie my mind kinda goes into cruise control.


Same here. I also relax when I'm dying of exhaustion with my head on my binder, and just close my eyes and think about nothing. But it's usually exhaustion.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope. 
I feel awkward and uncomfortable in class.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

When everyone is quiet I fell more comfortable. When everyone is taking and having conversations I feel like I'm the only one sitting in silence and I feel awkward.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Being relaxed in class comes to me at random. Times where the conversation is vivacious I feel decent other times with light conversation I want to curl into a little ball, hide under the desk, and dig into a Twix bar.

In English class I am mostly relaxed during peer reviews. It just does not bother as much as other classroom events. The conversation as we are breaking into the groups is nerve racking but once we settle in and start talking about our papers it groovysauce all the way.


----------



## Aculaismyfriend (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel like the smiley :hide


----------



## forumuser (Aug 28, 2011)

Im usually in a fairly calm state so long as I am not the center of attention.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I wish! I look at the clock counting down each minute, applauding myself if I can last "just five more minutes" without bolting from panic. That said, the classroom is my major trigger.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

What's class?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tenebrous said:


> What's class?


You. You have class.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

laura024 said:


> You. You have class.


I got class like schools confined to inner cities

You got class like warranted big 12 universities


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tenebrous said:


> I got class like schools confined to inner cities
> 
> You got class like warranted big 12 universities


Incorrect. You're an Ivy League guy.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Incorrect. You're an Ivy League guy.


Ivy League? Please, if you see any Ivy, it's poison leaves.
As for a league, I suppose there are always pee wees...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

The only time Im ever comfortable in class is when its just a lecture class and I know I wont get called on....if theres ANY chance of me being the center of attention I instantly jump into super anxiety mode and start freaking out, and also I personally cant stand when people are chatting in classes...cause Im never the one whos actually doing any chatting :?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not really. I'm always awkward and nervous as long as there are people around.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel comfortable when we are watching a movie or something.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

It's impossible for me to relax / feel comfortable in class.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Darth Smittius said:


> When everyone is quiet I fell more comfortable. When everyone is taking and having conversations I feel like I'm the only one sitting in silence and I feel awkward.


Especially when you sit alone.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

NO! -__-:no:cry


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I used to never be able to relax in class. I used to be in a fight mode all the time. :blank
I am so glad I am done with classroom setting for the rest of my life. At least I hope so.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I am usually fine as long as nobody draws attention to me or makes me speak in front of the class. Otherwise I'm pretty good at making myself invisible.


----------

